# Help with Eagle Fishfinder



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

I picked up an Eagle 500c combo and i can not get the arches to look right does anyone know there settings so i can try them here's a few pics


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You&#8217;re not going to get perfect arches every time. I&#8217;m far from an expert on reading fish finders, but it appears that your boat is rocking and whatever is showing up is stationary under your boat. The second picture almost looks like an anchor line to me. I&#8217;m certain someone can give you better advice than me, but you won&#8217;t find any setting the gives perfect arches every time. Everything has to be perfect.. Because I&#8217;m usually in somewhat shallow water, I rarely get them.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Mike is right that you will not always get perfect arches. To do so the fish needs to stay under you sonar cone for the full range of movement in order to do so. You may see only leading edges or trailing edges at times. If you were only weeing one or the other all of the time I will suggest checking that the transducer is level and shooting straight down.

For me the best images seem to come at a slow speed 1-2 MPH but not less than that. IF you get slow the marks can stretch into horizontal lines or other unusual patterns since the fish can move a up or down as you travel over.

And I also agree that it looks like it may have been rough water that you were on based on the jagged marks. I know how the winds were over the weekend so I can imagine that the waters were somewhat rough.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I have the same unit, those arches look just about right  Were you moving or stationary? Like BKR said above, I've always seen my best "true arches" at trolling type speeds 1-3mph.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> I have the same unit, those arches look just about right  Were you moving or stationary? Like BKR said above, I've always seen my best "true arches" at trolling type speeds 1-3mph.


The only true arches you see are at McDonalds and they are golden


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Sometimes you get a little bit of everything on the same screen.











By the looks of the bottom contour in your picture, it looks as though the boat was rocking when it marked the fish, resulting in the squiggly arches, as others have mentioned.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)




----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

stcroixjoe said:


> I picked up an Eagle 500c combo and i can not get the arches to look right does anyone know there settings so i can try them here's a few pics


As far as settings I would try a reef runner 50-65 feet back

The marks look like you are going very slow or drifting, if so they look fine. Signal was hitting target (fish) for longer that normal and the boat was moving up and down slightly making them squiggly.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Looks like a small beamed boat.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I have the 502 same unit but internal antenna. This is how I keep my unit set. 

scroll speed / max or 100%
Ping speed / 100%
surface clutter / off
fish id / off
Sensitivity / 70%-90% depends on water depth mostly
depth range / what ever is appropriate (very often I will use a much deeper setting and zoom in to fill the whole screen)

Hope this helps. By the way mine looks very similar to your when its a little rough. The only thing that looks a little odd is the amount of surface clutter but that may be from having sensativity a little too high.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks guys scott ill try those settings on saturday and see if they help


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

Scott your settings worked great thanks also i used the zoom which helped out alot


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Glad it helped. Mine just started yo act funny for the first time in three years this past weekend. Spent about 30 min on hold with lowrance c/s to have them tell me I have to turn on my surface clutter rejection to get rid of the interferance that was never there before, then how do I mark the high fish ??


----------

